# Nostalgia



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

What makes you feel the most nostalgic? Why?


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Every single one of those makes me nostalgic!

Also other, with and emphasis on particular TV shows and video games.


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

Places. .


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Music of the 80's, TV Shows of the 80's, and Arcade of the 80's.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I voted for *words & phrases*. Slang that was fashionable but has now dated is a brilliant way of *summoning up* a lost era.

Example: 'pull the other one - it's got bells on' when you want to say that someone is joking, pulling your leg. It dates from the sixties. We knew a French exchange teacher in the 1990s, who'd learned the phrase when he was a student over here. He was most *miffed* when he found that none of his young students had a clue what he was on about, let alone being impressed by his fluency. 

Rhymes and jingles are also a source of nostalgia for me, from nursery rhymes to 1950s advertisements:

'Murray mints, murray mints - *too* good to hurry mints!'

'You'll wonder where the yellow went when you clean your teeth with *Peps*-o-dent!'

What a pity to have to clog up my grey cells with this rubbish! :lol:


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Years, years, years.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

All of them plus movies and books!


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

I feel nostalgic about some dreams, though smells is also a huge one for me! 

I was at a nursing home one time, and I was washing my hands with soap, and I just got sick with nostalgia. I still don't know what the smell was connected to!


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

Music and smells for me. Certain songs and pieces really make me think of certain moments or periods of my life and I'm transported back there when I listen to them. Smells are the same; like a certain soap I used to use all the time when I was in middle school; smelling it brings me back to that time lol.


----------



## Garlic (May 3, 2013)

Smells definitely. The smell of wet cement always takes me back to my childhood. Music takes me back in a bad way - if I listen to any of the terrible music I listened to in school, all the misery of those days comes back.


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

In 15 years, I'm going to be so nostalgic about TC it's not even funny anymore. But it is. ut:


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

mstar said:


> In 15 years, I'm going to be so nostalgic about TC it's not even funny anymore. But it is. ut:


But surely you'll still be here - either still resurrecting threads, or desperately trying to bury them!


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

I must say, and I'm not being macho, but I lack the nostalgia gene. I hate being with family and they sit around saying, "oh, remember when! Remember when _this,_ or remember when _that?_ And do you remember _them?_"

Sometimes a smell or sound will remind me of something, but I don't spend much time thinking about it... :tiphat:


----------



## Cheyenne (Aug 6, 2012)

Kieran said:


> I must say, and I'm not being macho, but I lack the nostalgia gene. I hate being with family and they sit around saying, "oh, remember when! Remember when _this,_ or remember when _that?_ And do you remember _them?_"
> 
> Sometimes a smell or sound will remind me of something, but I don't spend much time thinking about it... :tiphat:


I suppose I have the same. The glorification of childhood has, it appears, become quite widespread, but I myself am completely immune from it - and that is the only thing I can be nostalgic about. A little unromantic but effective to avoid the strange obsessions that occasionally take over the nostalgic mind. In general I don't appear to have that "almost pathological keenness of the retrospective faculty" that Nabokov spoke of in his autobiography.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Other: the weather. Autumn makes me nostalgic. I'm not sure why. Even if it is still hot, the angle of the sun is different, the light different, the sky a cooler hue edging slightly toward cerulean instead of cobalt of blue. I think there is some deep rooted urge to run around and gather the harvest before winter and that includes the harvest of memories.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Other:






WHY DID THEY REPLACE THE MUZZLES SLIDESHOW WITH THE MODERN OPENING


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

I got so nostalgic over Tchaikovsky's 6th Symphony (first movement) it literally brought me to tears! 

Does anyone else here cry over music/nostalgia?


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

I cry over music sometimes, often for confusing reasons. What's so emotional about "Le jardin feerique" by Ravel? I don't know, but it has a certain sentimental emotional sound that can make me teary. I also sometimes get teary-eyed by really epic triumphant music like the finale to _Pines of Rome_ or _Swan Lake_ or something like that.


----------



## Cheyenne (Aug 6, 2012)

Occasionally I drop a tear or two. Usually it's for the sheer intensity of the music - Schnittke, Shostakovich 4, that sorta thing. Bruckner and Mahler are pretty good at it too - with the right performance, at least.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

What I like about nostalgic recollection of childhood is analysing the experience with adult hindsight - rather than longing to be back there. Perish the thought, usually. But I love it when I can have a good laugh at my former self having some daft idea, like when my big sister, who was sharing my bedroom, said, 'Ooh look, there's an angel on the dressing table.' 'Where??' 'Oh what a shame, too late, it's flown away!' 
Or the time I tried to stay awake all night, just for the hell of it. I got awfy tired, but eventually victory seemed assured. 'Oh Jan, what's that light. Is it the sun.' - 'No, it's the moon.' 'Oh. What time is it, Jan?' 'Half-past ten. Now go to sleep!' :lol:


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

Ingenue said:


> What I like about nostalgic recollection of childhood is analysing the experience with adult hindsight - rather than longing to be back there. Perish the thought, usually. But I love it when I can have a good laugh at my former self having some daft idea, like when my big sister, who was sharing my bedroom, said, 'Ooh look, there's an angel on the dressing table.' 'Where??' 'Oh what a shame, too late, it's flown away!'
> Or the time I tried to stay awake all night, just for the hell of it. I got awfy tired, but eventually victory seemed assured. 'Oh Jan, what's that light. Is it the sun.' - 'No, it's the moon.' 'Oh. What time is it, Jan?' 'Half-past ten. Now go to sleep!' :lol:


I once heard angels. When I was younger, much younger. I long to hear them again....

Once my sisters (older) reflected the light of the sun onto the ceiling while my head was turned. I saw it, and asked what it was. They told me "Jesus is walking on the roof!" I did not get it until later. Though, you know, I wan't too disappointed - I knew He was watching!

Now my sisters are in college, and that old, spacious room we used to play in is cold and empty.

And I never heard the angels again.... Not yet.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I would probably say "all of the above" too, but I picked music since that may be the top influence on my memory.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

mstar said:


> I got so nostalgic over Tchaikovsky's 6th Symphony (first movement) it literally brought me to tears!
> 
> Does anyone else here cry over music/nostalgia?


Yes, when I was just starting up a car and turned on the radio one time, a certain (unnamed) piece was playing right then, and immediately reminded me of a certain person in my life (also unnamed), and I started tearing up. Not because of how beautiful the piece was, but at the sudden and painful feeling of anguish...


----------



## Ondine (Aug 24, 2012)

Music. For example, listening to Beethoven -if I do listen him- makes me recall my high school days when I considered him a _'hero'_


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

mstar said:


> What makes you feel the most nostalgic? Why?


Smells tend to strongly bring back memories of the past and nostalgia for times past. Things like the smell of cooking and particularly baking, scents of certain flowers, the smell of impending rain in the air, these things take me back. The other things that do that are certain types of weather and music too.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Ingenue said:


> I voted for *words & phrases*. Slang that was fashionable but has now dated is a brilliant way of *summoning up* a lost era.
> 
> Example: 'pull the other one - it's got bells on' when you want to say that someone is joking, pulling your leg. It dates from the sixties. We knew a French exchange teacher in the 1990s, who'd learned the phrase when he was a student over here. He was most *miffed* when he found that none of his young students had a clue what he was on about, let alone being impressed by his fluency.
> 
> ...


You have grey cells?---not many people know that. (That's nostalgic!)


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Music, specifically pop and rock songs and albums - reminding me strongly of what happened in my life when they were first released (talking 16-28 roughly in terms of my age).


----------



## Wicked_one (Aug 18, 2010)

Without offending people around here, there is a quote from a stand up comedy of Dara O'Briain: "Nostalgia is heroin for old people"

So yeah, I try not to get nostalgic. It happens, sometimes "oh, the days..." but I get over that fast. I have the present to worry about sometimes  The future comes any second now, so yeah.


----------



## Andreas (Apr 27, 2012)

Music is very strong. Some memories seems to be engraved into our souls like the grooves of a record. There are pop CDs in my collection that I know would be downright lethal if I listened to them again. Yet, I cannot just throw them away either. Luckily, I have so far not spoiled any on my classical CDs that way.


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

Art Rock said:


> Music, specifically pop and rock songs and albums - reminding me strongly of what happened in my life when they were first released (talking 16-28 roughly in terms of my age).


On Spotify, the "discover" page will try to be helpful in reminding me what songs were popular when I was a teenager. I'm afraid it doesn't make me nostalgic _at all_:

I listened to a lot of crap in those days!


----------

